# dogs wont stop peeing in the house!! Help!!



## Indiepup (Oct 9, 2009)

*So I have 2 dogs one is 12yr old female basset hound and a 7 year old blue heeler... They both "WERE" potty trained But my basset hound started peeing in the house when I left so I took her back to my moms house thinking the move stressed her out But she wont go to the bathroom inside at my moms house but my mom can't keep her there so she is back here and back to peeing.. then our 7yr old blue heeler was really good in the house never used the bathroom in the house but now she wants to go inside to I can just take her outside and will bring her back inside and she will go to the bathroom on my carpet PLEASE help me my house is getting distroyed!!!!
Thank you!!! *


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

12 years old is quite old. You may need to start taking her out more often. Also moving is really stressful on a dog, more so on older dogs, and even more so if it's been 12 years in the same house and now just moved.

Take the 12yr old to the vet to rule out any medical issues, and then I would start house breaking again. Many times just because your dog is house broke in your house, doesn't mean it's house broken in another.

As for the 7 year old, she may be smelling the 12yr olds urine and marking because of it. What are you using to clean up the urine? If you aren't using a enzyme killing spray then your leaving the smell and the dogs pick it up and think it's ok to mark there.

Natures Miracle is a great enzyme killer and works great on urine. So make sure you are using that on the spots where they've gone pee in the past.


----------



## Indiepup (Oct 9, 2009)

*I take them out about every hour or so and how do I train them if I don't catch them doing it I just find it..And I can't rememeber the name of the stuff I was using I just ran out but it was a red sprey bottle I don't know if that will help.. And I don't understand why they keep doing it cause they know they are doing something wrong cause they hide...
But thanks for the advise I will try the other cleaning stuff!*


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Dogs read our reactions. If we are mad, they go "Oh no! Now what?" they don't think like we do.

To train them, you have to start over from scratch. If you use to crate, then start crating them all over again, and only allow them out when you can watch them. The key to it is to not allow them to go in the house. If your watching, and catch them in the act, the better.


----------

